# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  BLADE FIGHTERS by D. A. Kinsley

## L. Braden

Quote: "This sequel to BLADES IN ACTION and second supplement to SWORD FIGHTERS OF BRITISH INDIA (SWORDSMEN OF THE RAJ) and SWORD FIGHTERS OF THE BRITISH EMPIRE contains many additional narratives and commentaries, including sword duels, fights with pirates and slavers, combat with claymores, dirks, cutlasses, and other edged weapons, and the 'stopping power' myth. With numerous illustrations."
Available from lulu.com (all formats), amazon.com (pb), and ebay.com (pb).

----------


## Mark T

Has anyone read this? If so, how is the content different from the previous books, and has Kinsley's scholarship and image selection improved?

BTW, Lulu currently have a 20% discount offer - expires tomorrow ...

----------


## L. Braden

I've had a chance to scim through it; and rather than the compiler's scholarship and images, the most important things are the narratives and quoted commentaries, which you will find in no other single book. Yes, there appears to be much more of interest here!

----------


## Paul Johnson

I'm reading this book right now and I'm not really sure what to make of it. I really enjoyed the 2 previous books, but this one feels more like half a book! There are 228 pages of which 127 are pictures with no captions. There is no index, contents page or chapters, the introduction seems chopped off and unfinished. There are stories of duels and Scots Broadsword, but it didn't get interesting for me until the Naval action with slavers and pirates. Which I didn't know existed and I wondered why I hadn't read about these in Boarders Away. I hope he makes a bit more effort with the next book, especially as there looks to be an untapped seam with the Naval encounters.

----------

